# Custom Sound System!



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Incredible. It reminded me of something that happened a long time ago. I was a Building Contractor in Canada. One of my employees got his Tax Return at the end of September, around $3,800.oo. Being 22 years old at the time, he HAD TO SPEND IT RIGHT AWAY. But he didn't know what to get. After a couple weeks of wrining his hands, he splurged on a Stereo. He said the thing that "swayed" him was the fact that he could use it in our Haunted House.
Mr., it was just unreal. In the foyer, you could feel "The Phantom of the Opera" overture sink into your skeleton. Later in the circuit, we used his system for the "Psycho" shower scene when we chased the groups out with a chainsaw. 
Today I use medium quality systems in our haunt, they're OK, but a Kick-a$$ system just can't be touched.


----------



## Milez (Oct 20, 2005)

Haha that's awesome. Yeah this 12" sub is crazy. So much kick to it. Rob Zombie's "Scum of the Earth" will be playing as the people are chased 100' with a chainsaw. Without this kick, the song and effect would be worthless. It's all about details, and not shortcutting.


----------

